# 12x12x18 Ranitomeya imitator build Exo Terra build



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Started a 12x12x18 Ranitomeya imitator build recently and have used GE II Black silicone on the background for the Great Stuff foam has something to stick to. I also used it to attach a few pieces of cork bark. One is going to be a kind of floating island with some kind of plant growing out of it, the other piece will be like a branch for them to climb on. 

A few questions on the build are I would like to start a culture of springtails in the vivarium for them to snack on and to help with cleaning. Whats the best way of going about that, and is it best to start it before adding the frogs?

I was a planning on getting a pair of Ranitomeya imitator but was just curious would a trio be too much for a tank this size due to the fighting?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello!

Imitators are best housed in pairs! Also if you are seeding your tank just dump the springtails in and give them time to reproduce. Feed them fish flakes and vegetables to get them going faster. What you can also do is seed your tank with half of the original springtail culture and use the other half to start your own cultures. The longer the tank sits the higher the springtail population will be. 

Although it is tough to stare at a finished tank with no frogs!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the Help! Do I dump the whole culture in or leave out the charcoal?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Springtails float! So the best way with charcoal is to add an inch of water above the charcoal and then you can scoop them out into your substrate. Or just add water and pour the water into your substrate. You probably don't need the extra charcoal from the culture.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the Help Tongo! 

I just completed the Great stuff background background and hope it turns out ok since this is my first custom vivarium build.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking good so far!


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

looks good, i have a zoo med the same size i wanted to do this with, looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks For the compliments guys! Hopefully applying the some eco earth to the back ground to day!

Just wondering if anybody knows where a good place to buy some smaller bromeliads for my vivarium since its on the smaller size?


----------



## usctom (Mar 30, 2013)

whiteblaze11 said:


> Thanks For the compliments guys! Hopefully applying the some eco earth to the back ground to day!
> 
> Just wondering if anybody knows where a good place to buy some smaller bromeliads for my vivarium since its on the smaller size?


I just purchased a bunch from neherps. I figured I would get small pups but ended up with full grown and each one had at least one pup and some with multiple.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

tropicalplantz.com break's down all the Brom's into size categories for you which is pretty nice. Only word of warning I have is that whatever brom he sends you will probably be as big if not just slightly bigger than what he says on the site. They've all been in immaculate condition though.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

I checked them out and they have a huge selection of plants! 

So i have a problem. 
I spread the GE 1 silicone all over the great stuff foam on my background then placed the the coco fiber mix all over it and pressed on it a little then let it sit for a day. When i went to take off the extra only about 50% of it stuck to the silicone. Is there any better way of putting this stuff on like little sections at a time or all at once? I made sure it was dry too and had it sit in the sun all day to dry it out.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

You'll have some fall off but 50% seems on the high side. Maybe you spread the silicone a little too thin? I usually go overboard with it, seems to help me not miss as many spots. Takes longer to dry and costs a bit more in the way of silicone but I'll take that trade for not having to look for a million spots I missed.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

I was planning on trying to remove what substrate did stick to the silicone and try again. Would the silicone still stick if there is still a little bit of the substrate left on the background? Hope I dont have to remove the whole background and start again


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

You can just go over the spots you missed even if there's a little substrate still stuck to, I do it all the time to plug spots I've missed.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im excited to see this build. Its basically the one im getting ready to start. In the past i layer on the silicone before the coco fiber never had so much fall off. No problem though just try again. As for tropicalplantz i just placed an order yesterday they were having some trouble with the site but i gave jason a call and he was helpful to work through everything


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

So finally decided to remove the entire great stuff background and start over. I figured since i tried to do the entire background at once that the silicone dried a little before i could get the coconut fiber on it so this time i did only half then the other half later. I used GE II black silicone this time since the GE I clear silicone smelled so bad last time and it even made the excess fiber smell from the first time i tried the background, so i threw it away and used some new fiber. Hoping this week to get the hydroballs and substrate in after the silicone dries for a day. Dont mind the messy walls still need to go over it with a razor blade. Was thinking about growing moss on the cork bark tube and was wondering what they best kind is?

I appreciate all the help guys so far with the vivarium build!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Getting some other decor in the mail today from NEherb and a culture of springtails to put in my ABG mix to help with clean up and a snack for the thumbs. Hopefully ordering my plants for the Viv today!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Just added my substrate and my spring tail culture to the substrate from NEherbs. Hopefully getting my plants in the mail from NE herbs and planting them. 

Anybody have any help for first timers with Bromeliads??????


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, avoid planting them directly in soil. They like to be mounted to things. Cork, ghost wood, etc. 

Just my 2 cents. 



whiteblaze11 said:


> Just added my substrate and my spring tail culture to the substrate from NEherbs. Hopefully getting my plants in the mail from NE herbs and planting them.
> 
> Anybody have any help for first timers with Bromeliads??????


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks! Luckly i ordered some mounting wires. 

I am just worried about the humidity and air flow because i heard they can die of if there isn enough?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

The broms should be fine as long as the roots aren't soaking wet all the time. Got any pics of it planted?

-Jarod


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Finally got some plants!!! Hope i planted everything right and choose the right plants. I will be adding some bromeliads when i order some this weekend along with some tillandsias from New England Herpetoculture. 

I hope i didnt add to much moss on the floor of the tank but i did place the other half the floor with leaf litter. 

Hoping to attach a Bromeliad on the big piece of cork bark that looks like a bride and another on the back ground. 

How long to acclimate the plants before adding some frogs?


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Just ordered some small Broms from NEHerbs today!!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Will be getting my Broms today and was wondering if there are any need for better air circulation with them? I have heard of people mounting fans for circulation in the vivarium?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

air circulation would help out with better plant health. I don't have a fan and my broms seem to be dying very very slowly. I do have a passive vent on top but it only seems to help a tiny bit.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Ok thx for the the help! I will probably be mounting a small fan in th front corner. 

I finally got my broms and mounted them to the back wall. I will probably be purchasing one more large one to mount on the cork bark tube.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't have any ventilation in any of my tanks other than the front vent and about an inch at the top and haven't had too many problems with brom's kicking the bucket.. Tillandsia's will definitely need some air circulation though. 

My only advice would be to replace the moss with more leaf litter but more leaf litter is pretty much the answer to all of life's problems.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Hopefully getting my pair of standard imitator this weekend!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

looks good, try to get a vine plant that can grow up the background!


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Ya was thinking that too and im planning on getting a bigger brom to mount on the cork bark tube.


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Coming together nicely. Just add a few vines to fill in the background.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Figured since i haven't posted any photos since getting my frogs that it would be time. When i got them in November they were still to young to start mating but the male calls frequently through the day! Here are some pics of Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Really cool frogs, they're among my favorites!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous frogs pattern! To me, the big broms on the ground disturbs the tank layout. I would change the position of the plant: I would put her in the background and I would move on the front (on the cork) the smaller neos. This is just my 2 cents.

PS: I know from my own experience how difficult it is to furnish a tank in a balanced way.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Is it common for the female to be bolder than the male?


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I'd also suggest moving that big brom to that gap in the upper right corner. Don't want the bottom to rot. Just stick it onto the background like you did with the others. Then your pretty much set.


----------

